# Potential purchase advice



## King Wookie (Dec 28, 2009)

Just a quick one.

As Ion is away, and I can't get his PPD estimator to work, (yes, even with the other download listed.) I'm wanting to know if going to an AMD 620 would be a worthwhile upgrade from my e6550. (the one in my sig) I know I could get a Q for less money, but not sure about putting money into an old platform. And my old rig would be used to upgrade my brother's rig.

But this is all assuming There is any money left over after the panelbeaters.


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 28, 2009)

are you saying that by sticking with amd athlon II x4 620 u wont have to get a new motherboard or that it will be less expencive then an equivalent intel setup


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 28, 2009)

I think he's saying that going to a intel Q series processor (Q9550 for example) will be cheaper than going for the X4 620, as he won't need to buy a new mobo as well, however he is a little uncomfortable with investing money into socket 775.


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 28, 2009)

BraveSoul said:


> are you saying that by sticking with amd athlon II x4 620 u wont have to get a new motherboard or that it will be less expencive then an equivalent intel setup



I have an Intel rig with a dual core e6550, so putting a quad in would probably be cheaper. But if I get the 620 with a reasonable mb, I then have a AM3 quad and can then send my intel rig to my brother, to replace his 3 939 rig. As I crunch the quad is a better option for me, but just wondering what kind of PPD the 620 can do compared to say a Q8300.

Hope that makes sense now.


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 28, 2009)

looks like am3 quad is the winner, athlonII x4 620 with a mobo is same price as intel q8300 cpu alone.  if im not mistaken athlonII x4 620 is really a phenomII 2.6ghz but without the 6mb cache which gives a little boost in games,,,but i wonder if its important in crunching


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 28, 2009)

I just ran his estimator for you. I ran it as a Phenom II X4 @ 2.6GHz and it will give you BOINC ppd 1634.29 with a x64 OS...  1485.71 with a x32 OS. The extra cache doesn't matter in WCG.

What mb are you using with the intel chip?


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 28, 2009)

if extra cache really doesnt matter in WCG ,,thats great   phenom II should be on par with core 2 quads


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

I'd go with the 620.   Newer platform and this way youcan help out your brother.  The price difference should not be much IMO.


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 28, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I just ran his estimator for you. I ran it as a Phenom II X4 @ 2.6GHz and it will give you BOINC ppd 1634.29 with a x64 OS...  1485.71 with a x32 OS. The extra cache doesn't matter in WCG.
> 
> What mb are you using with the intel chip?



I'm running the MSI P35 in my specs. She's running 500fsb 24/7, so it's been a really good board for me. Just worried about the finances right now, so waiting to see.

The Q8300 would cost me just over half of what the 620 plus mb plus ram would, but helping family is always good.

Thx again for the stats. Looks like it would probably double the output of my current rig. Doing about 750 - 770 PPD at the mo.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 30, 2009)

About 1400-1500 PPD for the X4 620 sounds reasonable to me (thanks Mindweaver), that's about what I get on the Q6600 @ stock


----------

